# I want to make my hands bigger, what exercises should I do to train my hand muscles?



## Kevlin (Nov 27, 2013)

*I want to make my hands bigger, what exercises should I do to train my hand muscles?*

I need help here. I am very insecure about how small my hands are. I am a guy, i'm supposed to have big hands right? you know the saying big hands, big meat.... I want to make my hands big so that when women see them they will think I am big below the belt. What do I do?


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 27, 2013)

#1 - Get that creepy ass avatar outta here 
#2 - The only thing you should feel insecure about being small are your muscles 
#3 - Girls care about how you act, your money, and your muscles --> all indicators of how well you can take care of them 

In conclusion, Be confident, Make money, & Get jacked


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2013)

lmao luppi...very creepy avi


----------



## JOMO (Nov 27, 2013)

" I got these small hands..little girls hands"


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 27, 2013)

Get a flight to China, they will perform a hand transplant.....U might want to do a buy one get one free deal with them and have them throw in a half off pp transplant while u r there...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 27, 2013)

Probably the weirdest thread I've ever seen posted. This one tops the guy who had small wrists and was insecure about them, or the guy that was taking gh to make him grow 3".


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Kevlin said:


> I want to make my hands big so that when women see them they will think I am big below the belt. What do I do?


----------



## Jada (Nov 27, 2013)

Dont worry man im little too.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 27, 2013)

Test prop, Dbol, adrol, and one salt block/day (the kind cattle lick on) - these can be found for free if you look in fields that are stocked with cattle.


If your hands don't swell up from that you can personally kick me in the nuts.



Ps don't actually try this, even though it would work, you'd die of a stroke from the high blood pressure. /end disclaimer


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 27, 2013)

This is a joke right?


----------



## DF (Nov 27, 2013)

We like small hands around here.  It makes other things look bigger.  Also I agree with Lup Creeeeeeeeepy!


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 27, 2013)

Im pretty sure gays dont have a problem with small hands. 

Dafuq is that kat williams gay cousin in your avi?


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm still wondering why your AVI pic is plastered on Russian porn sites from 2010.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2013)

Try jelqing your fingers. If you need help ask tiller


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 27, 2013)

Dont worry, making your hands bigger still wont solve the real problem.....you have a small dick.


----------



## bronco (Nov 27, 2013)

WTF!!! I thought it was bigger the feet bigger the meat


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2013)

You can do two tried and tested things for  bigger Hands.

1) get a mallot hammer, place your hand on a table with your finger spread wide, with the other hand grab the mallot and BAM!! Your hand will double in size I guarantee it. You might need help from someone for the other hand.

2) I know from 1st hand experience that a door jam will work too.


----------



## Azog (Nov 27, 2013)

What the **** is this?


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 27, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Get a flight to China, they will perform a hand transplant.....U might want to do a buy one get one free deal with them and have them throw in a half off pp transplant while u r there...



Go to China and stay there, You'll seem big to them


----------



## j2048b (Nov 27, 2013)

man are we sure this isnt a tiller bomd? (haha wtf is a bomd? muhahaha) i mean who the f, comes on here and asks for ways for his hands to grow, and has the creeper avi! i like!

do some weighted static holds, and get some strength rubber bands,  and go get a huge cheese burger and put it in ur tiny hands, and take pics, that would be tits!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 27, 2013)

depending on what part of the country you're in - if it isn't already freezing cold try sticking your hands and penis inside of an active hornets nest.  that should do the trick.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2013)

My hands became hands of a man with manual labor when I was younger and still picking up heavy shit and moving it around.

Use your hands and they will thicken but not grow in length.

You ever shake hands with one of us powerlifters? Hands like rocks with a grip from God!


----------



## strat24 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bigger hands will only make your junk look smaller. I suggest going to a LPA event to meet women with small hands.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 28, 2013)

Reverse Grip Mushroom Pulls has always worked for me...good luck


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 28, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Reverse Grip Mushroom Pulls has always worked for me...good luck



Mushroom Pulls, holy crap that is funny!


----------



## musclebird (Nov 28, 2013)

High dose HGH


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 28, 2013)

jerkoff more...


----------



## Jada (Nov 28, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> depending on what part of the country you're in - if it isn't already freezing cold try sticking your hands and penis inside of an active hornets nest.  That should do the trick.



lmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo (Nov 28, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Probably the weirdest thread I've ever seen posted. This one tops the guy who had small wrists and was insecure about them, or the guy that was taking gh to make him grow 3".



I remember those. That was awhile ago. Too funny.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 28, 2013)

Wtf did I just read...


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2013)

You need to stretch them to increase the size of the hand muscle fibers.

Try this:

1) Hold yourself up (using your hands) over a pedestrian bridge spanning a busy highway. Repeat until failure.

2) ???

3) Profit.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bumping this in honor of our returning guest.


----------



## Shane1974 (Feb 25, 2015)

If you have a member of ISIS cut off your hands, they will grow back even bigger!!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2015)

ahhhhhhh never got tired of a Classic....


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 25, 2015)

Become a keyboard troll warrior.. The innanet Lawd knows those are the biggest muscles to be flexed with the smallest shoes to be filled..


----------

